# Texas Craigslist



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

They are great pyrenees mixes (probably mixed with golden, but I am 100% positive they have GP in them).


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I thought probably GP and Golden. As puppies, they look very much like Pyrenees. But as adults, they have a lot of Golden look to me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pyrenees Rescue info for TX


Saving Pyrs in Need spinrescue.org/
Texas Great Pyrenees Rescue www.txpyrs.org/


----------

